# B14 2.0 rotors on a 1.6, will they swap ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a 96 B14 1.6L .....

My question is that, does a 95-97 SE-R front set of rotors swap out with a 95-97 SE front set of rotors ???

Thanx for answering my stupid question.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I dont beleive the years you listed do. IIRC the later years 98&99 do though. Well here is a link from NPM to better answer http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ayes they will. but you will need the se-r calipers and TQ member as well.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

TQ member ???

Yes, i dont know what that is...im body and paint....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you have the caliper that squeezes the pads together on the rotor. the TQ (tourque member) is the thing the caliper bolts onto and it holds the pads in place.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

okie doke......you didnt have to break down what the caliper is...im not that retarded, but thanx.

Would it be hard to swap out the "TQ member" calipers and rotor ???

More so the TQ member, cause I can do the calipers and rotors.....just not thought about the TQ member......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

have you ever done a break job? replaceing rotors and pads? if so you have taken the TQ member off already without knowing what it was called. its a total of 4 bolts per side. 
you have the hub...the rotor sits on the hub...the TQ member bolts to the hub....the caliper bolts to the TQmember :cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LOL.....well I guess I can since I have....thats wierd.

Yea, i try and look stuff up...but then, i end up just doing it, and breaking things down, and putting it back together in reverse.....

Cool beans...ill be in search of some se-r calipers and tq members then....

And ill definatley toss some pics up when im done,.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I didnt realize he was talking about getting calipers and everything else. I thought he was looking at aftermarket rotors and since mosta re made for the sr20 cars he wanted to use those. I wouldnt go through the trouble of getting ser brakes considering the minnimal difference you will see. I would go with the nx brake upgrade like in the link I posted earlier


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

actually u were right on scrappy....i just wanted replacement rotors that were drilled and slotted.....

And I can only find them for the damn se-r......and I figured they woulda been the same, but apparently, the difference is small, but enough to make it non functional to an extent.....

Ill definately look into the nx upgrade, but probably wont do it for awhile ....


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

You wouldnt be happy with the upgrade anyways. I bought new rotors since mine are the same size and new pads it felt good at first but now I wish I wouldve done the nx upgrade. Its best to do right the first time instead of spending more to do it right the second. Post pics up when you do the upgrade


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea, only 550, pfft....lol....but well worth it....

So i'm gonna do the upgrade....just waiting for my check to come in from work, and im gonna order it up.....shouldnt take to long.

I want the stainless steel lines....but damn, it just cost so much extra , so im gonna add those later down the road....


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

So youre going with brand new calipers then and slotted rotors as well? Thats the price I was quoted from greg at mossy for slotted and new calipers he said everything I needed. I have heard rebuilt calipers from an autoparts store is alot cheaper a little less than half


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea, i was going with calipers, slotted rotors...pads and everything....only thing i wont upgrade would be the brake lines....

and yea, I thought about buying everything individual.....and thats a good idea i havnt thought about for the rebuilt calipers.....thanx !

Anything to save money....right now...im looking at.

Power slotted rotors.
Rebuilt Calipers
Carbotech bobcat pads
all the hardware and thats it...maybe in a month ill do the brake lines....


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yes im this stupid today.... AD22VF is the part number for the calipers ??


**Edit.
SO I called kragens, and i was on hold for 15, so i said F it....called auto zone....lady there said they have them for the US model and the Jap model...im assuming I need the US model calipers ???

Part #'s
C8165 / C8164 for the US model = 44.95 per caliper
C9329 / C9328 for the JAP model = 40.95 per caliper

And a 35$ core charge.....what in the hell does that mean ??

Also, if I buy the calipers, pads and rotors ....what else do I need as far as parts go ??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there is no reason to spend any where close to $550 on an ad22vf upgrade. 

i bought all my stuff from sr20forum from a forum member including calipers, TQ members, rotors, and goodridge SS lines for $220.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> yes im this stupid today.... AD22VF is the part number for the calipers ??
> 
> 
> **Edit.
> ...



The core charge is there to make sure you return your old calipers to be rebuilt I have heard htat they will accept your stock ones so dont worry. After the install you just return your old calipers andd they will refund the $35. I beleive you want us model not positive though. You also need the tq members to attach your calipers


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

pete? said:


> there is no reason to spend any where close to $550 on an ad22vf upgrade.
> 
> i bought all my stuff from sr20forum from a forum member including calipers, TQ members, rotors, and goodridge SS lines for $220.


Of course there is no need to. There is also no need to spend $500 on a hs header when buying used you can get the around $350. Did you get slotted rotors with that deal? Slotted rotors are twice as much as blanks. Brand new versus used is always a difference.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm having trouble finding the TQ members .....or im just plain blind...

I'm using rockauto to find it ....or would this not be a good place to look ???

Anyone point me in the right direction ..........would be great.

I'm getting the calipers from auto zone, the power slotted rotors from mossyperformance.com or i have the choice of slotted or drilled rotors from stoptech which would be $80 a rotor and the carbotech bobcat pads....i just need to find the stupid TQ members.....

Thats all I need, right ??


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

is the torque member also called a spindle ???

I called my local dismantler to see if they had it....and they had no idea what I was talking about or meant when I said torque member .....

Thanx guys....much appreciated for the help.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> is the torque member also called a spindle ???
> 
> I called my local dismantler to see if they had it....and they had no idea what I was talking about or meant when I said torque member .....
> 
> Thanx guys....much appreciated for the help.


The torque member is commonly mistaken as part of the caliper. If you look at the caliper itself the torque member is the part that holds the brake pads and attaches to the car, the caliper is the single part that contains the braking piston. 

Calipers are two pieces, on that is the caliper and the other that is the torque member.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

now you've lost me.......

Sorry for being lame, so if i get the rebuilt calipers from auto zone or kragens, that will be with or without the torque member ??

If it comes without....where can I go to get the entire setup as far as caliper & torque member besides mossyperformance ??

Cause I alrdy orderd some brake pads to fit it......

So all I need is the rotors, which im either gonna order from mossy or stoptech ( slotted rotors ).


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> now you've lost me.......
> 
> Sorry for being lame, so if i get the rebuilt calipers from auto zone or kragens, that will be with or without the torque member ??
> 
> ...


They SHOULD come with it. I will make it easier for you: 









In this pic. you can see the caliper and torque member. 









In this pic you can see the two assembeled and installed.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

LIKE THIS, RIGHT ???









Cause if im right, then you DID make it simple.....as you can tell...I dont read much....only if it has pictures do I get it.....happens when your a body and paint person......

Thanx much wes.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> LIKE THIS, RIGHT ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other way around. Caliper contains the piston )thing that pushes on the brake pads).


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

okie doke....thanx again wes.....much appreciated.

DOH!!!...im lame...i knew it was the other way around....just happened to write it the other way...happens when you work 3 days on with a fire house...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Sorry if I mislead you any I have never purcghased rebuilt calipers so I wasnt sure if they would come with them or not. I knew they came with brake kits


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

no worries man....

I'm a paint and body guy and i can do weekend stuff for the most part...i just dont know mechanical names and what not....


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I hate to beat a dead horse here.....

But it doesnt make a diff if it comes off the 2.0 or 1.6, right ???

does it need to be the non-abs ones ??

SOrry guys.....im just that stupid when it comes to mechanical stuff sometimes....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse here.....
> 
> But it doesnt make a diff if it comes off the 2.0 or 1.6, right ???
> 
> ...


You need the NX2000 AD22VF calipers! Nothing else is the same thing. The NX2000 calipers have AD22V in the casting. I am not sur eif the remanufactured ones do, however the OEM one's do. Man you are making this way to difficult. You can check here and on SR20forum for people selling them, they are quite common.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

SOrry Wes ......sheesh !

I just wanna get the right parts....i called and they ask, 1.6 or 2.0 ? abs or non abs ? for the NX2000 ......

either way, thanx for the help....take care.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nx2000 not the nx1600

so 2.0 is correct.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> SOrry Wes ......sheesh !
> 
> I just wanna get the right parts....i called and they ask, 1.6 or 2.0 ? abs or non abs ? for the NX2000 ......
> 
> either way, thanx for the help....take care.


LMAO they don't know what hey are talking about. The model number denotes engine displacement. 1600 = 1.6 2000 = 2.0. So if you are asking for calipers from an NX2000 they should not be asking that question. 

Best bet is to find a used set, can be had pretty cheap on the forums.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> LMAO they don't know what hey are talking about. The model number denotes engine displacement. 1600 = 1.6 2000 = 2.0. So if you are asking for calipers from an NX2000 they should not be asking that question.
> 
> Best bet is to find a used set, can be had pretty cheap on the forums.


Is what I figured.....but wanted to make sure, instead of making 2 trips....

Stupid is as stupid does.....

Thanx guys for the clarification and patience.....ill definately take pics once I install them and as I go along for my own record....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I am not 100% sure, but IIRC, they were off the 1993 NX2000 with ABS, made in Japan. The calipers will have AD22VF cast right into them in a very obvious place. ( I'm kicking myself for not grabbing the one I saw in the U pull it for $10!-even if I only used the caliper bracket ( TQ member) it would have been worht it...). The rotors will be 10.5 in and thicker than the ones your car came with. This is one of the biggest benefits-since they are thicker , they are not as prone to warpage as stock. You will also need a master cylinder with more volume to use the larger calipers. I believe one from an Altima with rear drum brakes is the one everyone uses.

*Note* I have not done this swap yet, but am giving you what I remember reading elsewhere as I plan to do it as soon as I find one junked to pull it from. This is a junkyardable swap, but as the donor car is extremely rare, it is exceedingly difficult to locate the parts in a junkyard-especially in serviceable condition!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I need a different brake cylinder also ??
I really outta research this more then.....

Figured all I needed was ::
Calipers & torque members
Brake Pads
Rotors
Brake fluid 
and that was all...I did a quick search and found that like you mentioned the altima one is used....but the nx2000 one can be used just as well.....which im probably gonna go for instead....


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I dont think you need the master cylinder unless you are going to do the rear disk brakes as well. IIRC lots of people run the ad22 swap w/o the master cylinder


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

scrappy said:


> I dont think you need the master cylinder unless you are going to do the rear disk brakes as well. IIRC lots of people run the ad22 swap w/o the master cylinder


Ok, thats what I thought, cause it wasnt mentioned on the NPM thing......so maybe I'll go disc in the back eventually, but right now....my car isnt even bolted with a header....so it doesnt need to stop that well......

thanx scrappy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> You will also need a master cylinder with more volume to use the larger calipers. I believe one from an Altima with rear drum brakes is the one everyone uses.


As others have stated this is not true. You do not need to change the master cyl. unless you do a rear disc conversion.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea, I dont plan on doing the rear conversion anytime soon. Probably wont, and just start saving my pennies for either a 300 or 240 project.

Thanx for all the input guys, I really do appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## 5aprilc (Oct 15, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> yes im this stupid today.... AD22VF is the part number for the calipers ??
> 
> The core charge means they want the calipers that are on the car now.
> **Edit.
> ...


the core charge means they want the calipers that are on the car, they will charge you 35 dollars until they get the ones on the car.


----------

